# Best USPS Package for Shipping Shirts?



## tuan

Anyone using USPS as their main shipping for their business? I'm trying to find the perfect box from them to ship out orders of 1-5 shirts. I'm planning on using their 2-3 day Priority shipping and the best box/package I see for Priority shipping is a Flat Rate box which automatically charges like $8-$9. 

Also does anyone know if the USPS software "CLick n Ship" integrates with some of those ecommerce softwares out there? I'm hoping I can export my order info from my ecommerce account straight onto Clickn Ship and print out shipping labels without sitting in front of my compter and typing out hundreds of addresses each day. Anyone knows how all this works?


----------



## Rodney

tuan said:


> Anyone using USPS as their main shipping for their business? I'm trying to find the perfect box from them to ship out orders of 1-5 shirts. I'm planning on using their 2-3 day Priority shipping and the best box/package I see for Priority shipping is a Flat Rate box which automatically charges like $8-$9.
> 
> Also does anyone know if the USPS software "CLick n Ship" integrates with some of those ecommerce softwares out there? I'm hoping I can export my order info from my ecommerce account straight onto Clickn Ship and print out shipping labels without sitting in front of my compter and typing out hundreds of addresses each day. Anyone knows how all this works?


Hi Tuan, for orders of 1-3 t-shirts (sometimes 4), the tyvek envelopes from USPS are good. USPS Priority starts out at $4.60 for one pound (1-2 shirts).

USPS First Class Mail is only like $2-$3 for one t-shirt.

If it gets too big for that, then a flatrate box is good.



> Also does anyone know if the USPS software "CLick n Ship" integrates with some of those ecommerce softwares out there?


I don't think click n ship offers that kind of intergration. You'd need to use a third party USPS tool like endicia.com for something like that.

You can find more information on shipping t-shirts here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/shipping/


----------



## rrc62

I just got done integrating USPS Web Tools into my website. I still need to go through the inventory database and add weights for each item. It basically calculates shipping automatically for each of the USPS services based on weight and destination zip, then lets the customer choose which service they want. I only show Priority, Parcel and Express at checkout, since those are the only three that will always apply to every package.

The USPS provides a set of API's that can be easily integrated using most of the popular server side scripting languages. I think most of the store bought shopping carts offer USPS, UPS and FedEx integration.

As far a packaging goes, I use either a small priority box or a tyvex priority envelope. Mostly the envelope. If the customer chooses priority, the priority rate comes to more than $8.95 and the item will fit in one of the flat rate boxes, I ship flat rate.

I thought about adding flat rate as an option for the customer to choose, but the only way that works is it the item or items will fit, and the customer won't know that, so it the customer pays $12.95 for priority and it fits in a flat rate box, I make a little on shipping.


----------



## Rodney

> I just got done integrating USPS Web Tools into my website. I still need to go through the inventory database and add weights for each item. It basically calculates shipping automatically for each of the USPS services based on weight and destination zip, then lets the customer choose which service they want. I only show Priority, Parcel and Express at checkout, since those are the only three that will always apply to every package.


Does the integration also print out shipping labels for you? That's what I gathered the original poster was talking about.


----------



## tuan

Thank you Rodney and rrc62 for your input, your info is very helpful to me! For shipping I just want to choose something that is as economical to my customers as possible. Personally for me, I don't want to make any profit off of shipping, I just want to the profit to come straight from shirts. 

Do you guys think the tyvek envelops have a lower end appearance to them than the boxes? For some reason I feel the boxes look more professional but then again, we're dealing with tees here and they are not fragile products so the tyvek envelops should be ok.


----------



## Rodney

> Do you guys think the tyvek envelops have a lower end appearance to them than the boxes?


I don't think so at all. A t-shirt doesn't need to go in a box.

I buy a lot of t-shirts online, and they all come in some type of floppy envelope like tyvek or poly. They don't come in boxes unless you order dozens and they don't fit in the polybags.



> For shipping I just want to choose something that is as economical to my customers as possible.


Then you should be using USPS First Class mail, not Priority. First class mail is less expensive and takes roughly the same amount of time.


----------



## tuan

Rodney said:


> I don't think so at all. A t-shirt doesn't need to go in a box.
> 
> I buy a lot of t-shirts online, and they all come in some type of floppy envelope like tyvek or poly. They don't come in boxes unless you order dozens and they don't fit in the polybags.
> 
> 
> 
> Then you should be using USPS First Class mail, not Priority. First class mail is less expensive and takes roughly the same amount of time.


You're right on First Class, it's a toss up between first class and priority for me but I want my customer to feel assured about shipping so I might not want to choose the cheapest rate out there, Priority might be a good compromise at this point. Do both really take the same time? Isn't Priority guaranteed 2-3 days whereas with first class, it could take up to a week? That's what the USPS site says.


----------



## Rodney

> You're right on First Class, it's a toss up between first class and priority for me but I want my customer to feel assured about shipping


There's no reason why customers wouldn't feel assured about shipping with First Class. You can even have delivery confirmation with First Class.



> Do both really take the same time? Isn't Priority guaranteed 2-3 days whereas with first class, it could take up to a week? That's what the USPS site says


I've done tests shipping both ways and on average, they are about the same. 

Priority isn't "guaranteed" for anything. They always say it "averages" 2-3 days. 

Sure, there are sometimes when First Class is a day or so longer, but not that often, and it's still just as reliable as Priority (in my opinion).

Priority used to be my method of choice (back when it was $3-$4), but now the pricing keeps creeping up and the service isn't "enough" better than First Class to justify the difference in price (for me or for my customers)


----------



## rrc62

Rodney said:


> Does the integration also print out shipping labels for you? That's what I gathered the original poster was talking about.


It can. I did not implement that API, although I might at some point. I have my own system for printing labels that works pretty well. If you do a full scale USPS integration, you can do everything from your website that they can do at the post office counter. All I'm using at the moment is the shipping rate API.


----------



## Rodney

rrc62 said:


> It can. I did not implement that API, although I might at some point. I have my own system for printing labels that works pretty well. If you do a full scale USPS integration, you can do everything from your website that they can do at the post office counter. All I'm using at the moment is the shipping rate API.


That's pretty cool, I didn't know it would do labels as well as calculate postage. Thanks for the info!


----------



## rrc62

Rodney said:


> Then you should be using USPS First Class mail, not Priority. First class mail is less expensive and takes roughly the same amount of time.


First class mail has a weigh limit of 13 ounces and a large 5.6oz Gildan 50/50 in a tyvex envelope is 10 ounces. Anything other than a single T would be overweight for first class. Adding a box instead of an envelope makes it overweight. That's why I don't offer it.

If could be done with some coding. If you checked out and only has a single T in your order, display the first class option.


----------



## txmxikn

rrc62 said:


> First class mail has a weigh limit of 13 ounces and a large 5.6oz Gildan 50/50 in a tyvex envelope is 10 ounces. Anything other than a single T would be overweight for first class. Adding a box instead of an envelope makes it overweight. That's why I don't offer it.
> 
> If could be done with some coding. If you checked out and only has a single T in your order, display the first class option.


 If it's too heavy for First Class you can use Parcel Post which is still cheaper than Priority Mail.


----------



## rrc62

My point was that you can't give the customer an option that has size or weight restrictions. Some people will always choose the cheapest shipping method. If the cheapest option is first class and their order won't ship first class because of restrictions, you get stuck with the extra shipping costs. Express, priority and parcel post work for everything so that what I offer.

If a customer is really whining about shipping costs, I'll offer first class if it's an option. I've had customers who would have waited a month for pony express...or the modern day version, DHL...to save a dollar on shipping.


----------



## peteVA

A couple of things that I didn't wee mentioned.

If you do the Priority online you get free tracking. You can also get tracking with First Class, and even Parcel Post, but you have to pay for it.

Second, if you use the flat rate priority envelopes you can ship up to 2 pounds for $ 4.80. I happen to still have some old Airborne tyvex bags on hand, so I turn them inside out, put the garments in them and then into the Priority flate rate envelopes. I can get 2 XXXL tess in on envelope, 3 or more small sizes.

I do a lot of overseas shipping and they now have International Priority Envelopes that are the same size as the domestics. 

aND


----------



## kippygirl12

I use Uline.com white polybag mailers. I stock 3 different sizes, and the really big ones...hold as many as 25 shirts. I use boxes for the big orders. I use the small 7"X9" for Small, Medium, Large and 1X shirts. If folded properly, it fits nicely including the magenta colored plastic t-shirt bag I wrap the shirt in. These run approximately 0.22 cents if purchased 100 at a time. 

I rarely use boxes...and generally ship 1st class...parcel post if it's only a 0.30 difference. Customer pays extra for PRIORITY. 

Gail, Ohio
MzTees.Com


----------



## peteVA

Yeah, if you are going to buy bags, Uline is the place to do it. I've been looking at them, but I've still got some Airbornes left, but it's a beeline to uline when I need more.


----------



## kippygirl12

*Hey...that rhymes!!  *

*Gail*


----------



## Rodney

> First class mail has a weigh limit of 13 ounces and a large 5.6oz Gildan 50/50 in a tyvex envelope is 10 ounces. Anything other than a single T would be overweight for first class.


Right, but most online t-shirt orders are for one t-shirt. Especially if you're selling retail t-shirts for a clothing line (not printing services)

When I shipped out the t-shirtforums t-shirts, most of them weighed under 8-9 ounces with the garment, the bag, a packing slip and postcards inside.

Even when you add in the delivery confirmation, it was still less than $3.



> My point was that you can't give the customer an option that has size or weight restrictions. Some people will always choose the cheapest shipping method.


You can if you configure the shopping cart to adjust accordingly based on their order.


----------



## Rodney

peteVA said:


> Yeah, if you are going to buy bags, Uline is the place to do it. I've been looking at them, but I've still got some Airbornes left, but it's a beeline to uline when I need more.


Actually, uline is about TWICE as expensive as this eBay seller for shipping bags: eBay Store - ValueMailers: poly mailer, mailers, bubble mailer

I learned that from one of the earlier posts in this forum. Wish I had found it a year ago


----------



## peteVA

Thanks, I appreciate that info.

However, I'm a devoted Uline customer. I have been buying all sorts of thengs from them for years and I know they always ship the same or next day, that their prices are "reasonable" and that I can depend on them.

Having a good source for many products allows me to save time shopping and still know I'm getting a good value for my money.


----------



## Rodney

> However, I'm a devoted Uline customer. I have been buying all sorts of thengs from them for years and I know they always ship the same or next day, that their prices are "reasonable" and that I can depend on them.


I agree, it's good to have a loyal, dedicated supplier.

But when the pricing is "half" the cost, that's a BIG savings for a company when you're going through lots of shipping bags.



> Having a good source for many products allows me to save time shopping and still know I'm getting a good value for my money.


If it only takes a few minutes to place an order and save half on basically the same product, I don't see how you'd be losing value.

Not saying you _have to_ use a different company. 

I've been a loyal customer to other companies for much less reason , but for something as simple as a shipping bag, it can really be a nice value without compromising quality.


----------



## peteVA

Here, twist my arm.

Ouch, OK, I'll try them.


----------



## rrc62

I ordered some stuff form them. Shipping is VERY high. They are making money on the shipping. Shipping is double what it should be. ULine could be cheaper in the long run if they don't overcharge you on shipping.


----------



## Rodney

rrc62 said:


> I ordered some stuff form them. Shipping is VERY high. They are making money on the shipping. Shipping is double what it should be. ULine could be cheaper in the long run if they don't overcharge you on shipping.


I did a calculation of the total cost from both uline and the ebay store, inlcuding shipping and the ebay store was still half as much.

Shipping is only $4.95, not high at all. Are you talking about the same store?


----------



## rrc62

Rodney said:


> I did a calculation of the total cost from both uline and the ebay store, inlcuding shipping and the ebay store was still half as much.
> 
> Shipping is only $4.95, not high at all. Are you talking about the same store?


Shipping on a $45 order was $48 and I'm about 100 miles from him. They use flat rate shipping so if you're close you get the shaft and if you're on the west coast you get a deal.


----------



## Rodney

rrc62 said:


> Shipping on a $45 order was $48 and I'm about 100 miles from him. They use flat rate shipping so if you're close you get the shaft and if you're on the west coast you get a deal.


Where do you see shipping at $48? 

For example, this product here is the exact size I use for shipping t-shirts. 10" x 13": 500 - 10x13 WHITE POLY MAILERS ENVELOPES BAGS 10 x 13 - (eBay item 120112270568 end time Nov-18-07 18:16:01 PST)

The cost for 500 bags is $49.95 with FREE shipping. *Total cost, $50*.

The similar style from Uline in a quantity of 500 would be:
https://www.uline.com/ProductDetail.asp?model=S-3354&ref=1551

5 x $20 per case (100 in a case) = $100. Shipping to me would be $10.61. *Total cost $111
*
I don't see where the shaft is coming in? Is it possible you're thinking about a *different* eBay seller?


----------



## IdleMedia

kippygirl12 said:


> *I use Uline.com white polybag mailers. I stock 3 different sizes, and the really big ones...hold as many as 25 shirts. I use boxes for the big orders. I use the small 7"X9" for Small, Medium, Large and 1X shirts. If folded properly, it fits nicely including the magenta colored plastic t-shirt bag I wrap the shirt in. These run approximately 0.22 cents if purchased 100 at a time. *
> 
> *I rarely use boxes...and generally ship 1st class...parcel post if it's only a 0.30 difference. Customer pays extra for PRIORITY. *
> 
> *Gail, Ohio*
> *MzTees.Com*


I also use uline mailers. For shippin software I use stamps.com -- quick copy/paste of the address is all it takes to get me rates, and time.

If I could have it integrated into my site that'd be great - click the desired service, autofill with destination and weight (since its in the database) and print all while storing the generated tracking number and issuing an email.


----------



## IdleMedia

Rodney said:


> Actually, uline is about TWICE as expensive as this eBay seller for shipping bags: eBay Store - ValueMailers: poly mailer, mailers, bubble mailer
> 
> I learned that from one of the earlier posts in this forum. Wish I had found it a year ago


whoa, jackpot. I usually get the uline black poly bags, and got a "deal" on them last time. Pack of 100 for 19 bucks. I go to that seller and they've got a 500 pack for 23 bucks (albeit white). Thanks for that


----------



## peteVA

The best part about Stamps.com is you can "hide" the charges, like with UPS, etc. If you use the USPS deal it prints the actual postage, with Stamps you can turn that off.

BUT - it better be right. The post office checks those packages themselves and returns them if you try and cheat. And they will fine you if it is a habit.


----------



## tuan

So everyone's saying they're getting amazing deals on packaging but my question is if UPS and USPS give them away for free, why would anyone pay extra for these? What's the advantage to that?


----------



## Rodney

tuan said:


> So everyone's saying they're getting amazing deals on packaging but my question is if UPS and USPS give them away for free, why would anyone pay extra for these? What's the advantage to that?


USPS only gives away free packaging for Priority Mail (and up).

They don't give away free packaging for First Class mail. But even with paying for your own packaging, it still comes out less than Priority Mail with free packaging.

UPS is a totally different story. It costs more to ship one t-shirt (over $5) and yes, they do include packaging.


----------



## Rodney

I used to use stamps.com exclusively for years, but I recently switched to endicia.com. 

They have some nice label tools, good integration with shopping cart/inventory management software to automate shipping label printing, they have the hide postage option like stamps.com, and they have a few other little neat things that made me finally switch. 

One nice function is if you have the endicia software open and you copy an address from an email or from a webpage, it will automatically paste that address into the endicia app. I know it sounds like a small thing, but it saves going into the other window and clicking paste. I'm all for saving time whenever I can


----------



## IdleMedia

maybe I'll give them a try


----------



## tuan

Rodney said:


> I used to use stamps.com exclusively for years, but I recently switched to endicia.com.
> 
> They have some nice label tools, good integration with shopping cart/inventory management software to automate shipping label printing, they have the hide postage option like stamps.com, and they have a few other little neat things that made me finally switch.
> 
> One nice function is if you have the endicia software open and you copy an address from an email or from a webpage, it will automatically paste that address into the endicia app. I know it sounds like a small thing, but it saves going into the other window and clicking paste. I'm all for saving time whenever I can


I just posted a new thread asking about how to collect the customers' addresses that's stored in your ecommerce account and integrate them with some shipping/postal software for easy printing so you don't have to type out every address from every order. Sounds like Endicia takes care of all that? Rodney, can you tell me if Endicia is expensive to use? Is it a one time charge or monthly? Are there any ecommerce software out there that can print shipping labels without the need of a third party postal/shipping application?


----------



## rrc62

tuan said:


> So everyone's saying they're getting amazing deals on packaging but my question is if UPS and USPS give them away for free, why would anyone pay extra for these? What's the advantage to that?


USPS only gives away priority, priority flat rate and express packaging. You can't send something parcel post in a flat rate box. So if you want to ship first class and parcel post, you have to buy your own packaging.


----------



## Rodney

> Rodney, can you tell me if Endicia is expensive to use? Is it a one time charge or monthly?


All the pricing and information is at Endicia

You may not need it starting out, but as your volume grows, it's just another business expense to keep your order process flowing.



> Are there any ecommerce software out there that can print shipping labels without the need of a third party postal/shipping application?


From what Ross was saying earlier in the thread, the US Postal service has tools that can allow for label printing to be integrated in all types of ecommerce software.

Some software may come with it by default, or there may be an additional add on or plugin that you can buy.


----------



## peteVA

I'm thinking of Endica too. I gave up Stamps and went to the USPS because of the customs forms, but I think I can do them with Endicia.

It's like Stamps, $ 15 a month, but you can make that back in time and hiding postage.


----------



## peteVA

That USPS software locks up my PC.


----------



## Rodney

peteVA said:


> I'm thinking of Endica too. I gave up Stamps and went to the USPS because of the customs forms, but I think I can do them with Endicia.
> 
> It's like Stamps, $ 15 a month, but you can make that back in time and hiding postage.


Oh, that's another thing I liked about endicia. The international customs forms.

There's one that you can use now that's just one one page. The customs form and the shipping label are combined and you can print it out on regular paper (I use a label printer though).

That's another tip. If you're doing a decent amount of volume and you find yourself printing your labels on your inkjet/laser printer, invest in a Zebra Thermal Label printer. It uses no ink and can save on printing costs.


----------



## IdleMedia

stamps does customs forms as well


----------



## Rodney

IdleMedia said:


> stamps does customs forms as well


Yes, but they do it a bit differently (or at least they used to).

The customs forms from stamps when shipping global priority or first class international printed out 3-4 pages for each address.

The combined customs form from endicia prints out just one page (small label).

I also couldn't get stamps.com to do First Class International using the International label option they have. It would only list Global Priority. Endicia lets you pick which method you want.


----------



## rrc62

Here's how I do labels. I have a private web page that lists all of my orders. I click on an order and it's details come up. I press the "Print USPS Priority Label" button and it prints that label. I press "Print Generic Label" to print a non-priority label. Pressing those buttons just brings up a web page with the text in the proper place to print properly on the label. That, a postage meter and scale and I wouldn't have to go the post office at all.

The Web Tools do not print standard labels, just the USPS proprietary labels like delivery confirmation, signature confirmation, express mail, customs forms and international labels.


----------



## sunnydayz

Hey Rodney,
Do you know anywhere cheaper to get the clearbags besides clearbags.com and uline? I looked at that ebay store and I will definately get my polymailers from there now. thanks


----------



## Rodney

sunnydayz said:


> Hey Rodney,
> Do you know anywhere cheaper to get the clearbags besides clearbags.com and uline? I looked at that ebay store and I will definately get my polymailers from there now. thanks


I haven't seen a vendor for clear bags like the ones you put individual t-shirts in.

I get my clearbags from uline right now, but I think I've seen the clearbags.com site posted here before. Are they cheaper than uline?


----------



## sunnydayz

Rodney said:


> I haven't seen a vendor for clear bags like the ones you put individual t-shirts in.
> 
> I get my clearbags from uline right now, but I think I've seen the clearbags.com site posted here before. Are they cheaper than uline?


Yea I posted it awhile back and I think they might be a bit cheaper, I cant remember as I havnt ordered in awhile, I am going to have to go check later.


----------



## Solmu

rrc62 said:


> If the cheapest option is first class and their order won't ship first class because of restrictions, you get stuck with the extra shipping costs.


Is that really such a problem though? If they ordered so much it broke your shipping calculator, you could just consider the reduced shipping a discount?


----------



## Malu

I use tyvek envelopes or boxes. I'll even use the rate box.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Why not get an inexpensive shipping scale and weigh sample packages using the actual shirts you sell? Weigh the most common order sizes you usually ship out.

Then plug the weights into USPS.com and see what rates come up. You'll be looking at your real life shipping costs and you can evaluate from there.

Don't different shirts from different mfg's weigh different amounts for the same size?

When I am sampling costs for US, I pick a west coast zip (90210 works for me, haha) as a sample zip since I am on the east coast. Then I figure out the service I'll use or offer. 

Not usually, but sometimes Priority is a better deal than Parcel post once you go over the 13 oz mark. If my Parcel rate is $4.50, I still have to add on the delivery confirmation of .18. Total is $4.68. In these cases I go right to Priority at $4.60 b/c like someone said, Priority comes with delivery confirmation for free.

I don't really care about saving the .08 per se, (given the choice, I will almost always save the money no matter how small) but customers are always impressed with getting Priority shipping (and you actually spent less giving it). 

If the price is close, I use Priority as a marketing tool. People feel like they spent their shipping is a good place with you when you use Priority, it feels more valuable to them. 

If they buy with me and I ship Priority for the same money another seller is giving them parcel post service, all things otherwise considered pretty equal, they will feel I gave them a better deal.

For shipping below 13oz, I find more, not most, people want the economical rate when available, including me.

When I order software, I don't want to pay UPS to ship it to me for say $12.74. If there is a $2.84 First Class option, I am on it. 

I know I am getting used to 'inflated' shipping charges. For me to pay at least $4.60 shipping on a small order is becoming normal, even pretty low. 

On the other hand, I feel like it balances out when I order from Disney or Old Navy and they give me $5.00 flat rate no matter what I order.


----------



## 4oclockteetime

I just shipped two t-shirts from the west coast to the east coast and since the weight of the two tees (including packaging) was 140z I shipped USPS Priority Mail and I used their PM envelope which I believe is what is meant here by tyvek bags. The total cost was $5.25 (priority + confirmation). Confirmation cost $0.65.

I am in the process of setting up my online shop even though I'd rather sell to shops only, but their is a greater profit selling direct to retail. Thanks for this thread. It was most helpful.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Yes, the Tyvek bags are the PO's PM bags. The online rate for delivery confirmation is .18.

But, delivery confirmation is free with PM. Did you have to pay extra for yours?


----------



## 4oclockteetime

Yes, they charged me $0.65 cents to get delivery confirmation. When I went to usps.com it shows delivery confirmation as being the same price. I suppose it's possible that the delivery confirmation rate varies from state to state. I am shipping from California.


----------



## Girlzndollz

I don't think the fees are different from state to state. I believe our postal service is at the federal level, or whatever, just it applies across the board to all states. But I went over to the site and read a bit, they did charge you, so they must have needed to. I grabbed this info from the usps.com site and pasted it here. From the looks of this, it seems the difference is what kind of customer you are to them, a retail customer, or an online shipper. 

I'm not sure if opening a click-n-chip account with them will make you an electronic customer. I have a click-n-ship account. I've only sent via PM, and for me, the delivery confirmation was free. If this is the case, opening a click and ship account can save one alot of money when using PM with the DC service.

I guess I was under the impression DC service came free with PM b/c of having a click and ship account, which it does not come free with out being an electronic customer. Thanks for the awareness to this fact. 

Hopefully this will shed light on this for others as well. Have a great night! 


















Verify delivery with Delivery Confirmation. Our low cost Delivery Confirmation service gives you the date, ZIP Code™ and time your article was delivered. If delivery was attempted you will get the date and time of attempted delivery. You can easily access this information with our Track & Confirm tool.

Delivery Confirmation is available at a retail fee and an electronic fee. The retail fee can be purchased at your local Post Office™ and uses the fluorescent green Delivery Confirmation label, PS Form 152. Delivery information is available online and by phone (for retail fee customers only). 










































_Track & Confirm _














Verify date, time and ZIP Code of delivery online!




































_Click-N-Ship® _














Print a Shipping Label Online and save on Delivery Confirmation.












































*Online Labels - Electronic Rate*

The electronic fee is for mailers who use online Shippng Labels or are capable of sending and receiving electronic files of their shipments. The electronic fee for Delivery Confirmation with Priority Mail is $0.00, and $0.18 with First-Class Mail™ and Package Service parcels. Delivery information is available online, and for certified shippers, by file transmission - UCC/EAN 128 bar code symbology is the only permissible symbology for items mailed using the electronic option for Delivery and Signature Confirmation. To learn more about the electronic fee go to the Resource Center for lists of software vendors and Publication 91 (PDF), Confirmation Services Technical Guide. You can also access Delivery Confirmation Frequently Asked Questions.

Learn about detailed Features and Fees for Delivery Confirmation.


----------



## 4oclockteetime

Thanks for that. Appreciate the info. I tried to sign up for the click n ship service and it wouldn't work. Kept saying it need more info for my address even though it was all listed there. I am stuck for now I guess... Thanks again.


----------



## Girlzndollz

Well, sorry to hear it won't let you open it, good luck with getting it open.

You're welcome for the info, and thanks again for talking about what's going on with you, I was able to learn more info, and that's always cool, so thanks for sharing. I hope your account works out.


----------



## tuan

Rodney said:


> Actually, uline is about TWICE as expensive as this eBay seller for shipping bags: eBay Store - ValueMailers: poly mailer, mailers, bubble mailer
> 
> I learned that from one of the earlier posts in this forum. Wish I had found it a year ago


Thanks for introducing us to this eBay seller Rodney. I ordered some samples of their 10x13 poly mailers and was pleased with what I received. If you order 5000 at the time, you're paying for like 8.5 cents each! My question to you is do you use mailers with bubbles? Is it necessary to use bubble-lined mailers for t-shirts? 
Thanks.


----------



## JerseyTrash

If you're linked to Paypal, doesn't it have a function to calculate shipping costs? 

Is it more feasible to just use poly bags of some sort? I use a box from uline that is about twice the volume of a traditional cigar (or whitman's chocolates) box. It actually fits very nicely with our theme, but I'm thinking bags may be the way to go. Do they hold up well if I were to screen print the logo on them?


----------



## JerseyTrash

Rodney said:


> I used to use stamps.com exclusively for years, but I recently switched to endicia.com.


 We have Endicia.com, Stamps.com and USPS Web Tools, am I right? I'm currently using USPS Web Tools and only have a charge of .18 for confirmation and .92 for each postage label. I guess it's good for smaller volume, but Endicia charges start at about $10/month, so heavier volume, you'll get a bang for your buck. Did I say anything stupid? Please school me!


----------

